# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Aнтикниги - новый тренд в стёбе!

## Irina

*Антикниги - это специальные обложки, которые одеваются на обычные книги, чтобы шокировать и удивлять любопытных людей, которые пытаются узнать, что вы читаете.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Идея интересная конечно

----------

